# Hi, new here from London, England!



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been a knitter for many years but tend to start a project, get bored and stuff it in a cupboard for a few years! Am currently finishing an Aran jacket started in 2001!! I have joined to get new patterns, ideas, help, hints and a bit of socialising!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from Hampshire. You came to the right place!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi London Girl from Essex....welcome...you will soon want to get those needles clicking again!! Happy Christmas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

....and to you!! The jacket I am trying to finish is knitted fronts and backs all together and the weight is doing my arms in!! Nearly finished now though, then I have to pick up the baby shawl I started in 2004 for my grandson (now 7) and try to finish it for my next grandchild, due in May, in New Zealand!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, it looks like lots of fun, going to learn a few things, no doubt!! Happy Christmas!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome from Nova Scotai canada, you are in the right place, lots of everything here, welcome to kp.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi London Girl! Welcome.. I'm sure you will enjoy the site.

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you and a very happy Christmas and New Year to you too! Ccccold here today!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, don't know why I haven't found myself here before!!! Happy Christmas and New Year to you!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Merry xmas and welcome from NSW Australia :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Merry xmas and welcome from NSW Australia :thumbup:


Hi Maggie, thanks for the lovely welcome, I'm a big fan of NSW!!!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Welcome from Farnborough, Kent (not that far from Sidcup, actually.) You have joined the ranks of keen knitters, well done! I too am a hoarder of many projects, though my projects aren't quite as old, but they are plentiful! regards from TinaOR


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Welcome from Farnborough, Kent (not that far from Sidcup, actually.) You have joined the ranks of keen knitters, well done! I too am a hoarder of many projects, though my projects aren't quite as old, but they are plentiful! regards from TinaOR


Hi Tina, thanks for the welcome, I feel I've made a load of new friends already!! Think I will finish the main body of my jacket today, hope it's worthy of a picture on here when it's completely finished!!


----------



## rosinawatkins (May 8, 2011)

Hello from Carshalton, I have 3 socks done awaiting
their partners. Also keep starting another quilt whilst
several only need the bindings to be slip stitched over!
It is not a mess to be creative.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

rosinawatkins said:


> Hello from Carshalton, I have 3 socks done awaiting
> their partners. Also keep starting another quilt whilst
> several only need the bindings to be slip stitched over!
> It is not a mess to be creative.


So glad I'm not the only one who gets side-tracked! I get it from my dad, he would begin major DIY projects, get bored and move on to the next one! How my poor mum put up with living in a permanent tip I will never know!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from yorkshire, you have come to the best site everyone is kind and caring and very helpful.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the picture. I just posted a little one of myself in a silly hat - a FINISHED project! Hurrah.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome Londongirl! I barely knew how to knit when I joined KP just under a year ago...you can't stop me now. I hope you enjoy KP as much as I do.

eggplantlady

PS I love England and can't wait to go back!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello June
Welcome to KP. 
We're a friendly bunch from all walks of life, but have one thing on common..... yes... Knitting & Crochet.
So, if you've got a question, ask away. 
There's always someone that can help.
Merry Christmas!
Jayne (Swampygirl) Norfolk, UK
:thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Welocme from New York. My next project will be and Aran sweater, looking forward to it. I hope you will post a picture of your jacket.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from chilly Bucks. You will find plenty of help,patterns and friends on here. Have a great Christmas


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to this happy site


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Liverpool. You've come to the right place for help and hints. You'll also make many new friends x


----------



## asunshine54 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome from Missouri,you will love this sight. Enjoy and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Tyne & Wear in the Northeast of England. Sidcup is in Kent if I'm not mistaken. I had to go to another part of Kent a few years ago, to pick up and tow back a caravan my ex-partner had bought. We lived in Eastbourne at the time. That was an experience if ever there was one, but I got used to it, he didn't drive. Leonora.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Luv ur dog.
He/she crosses their paws like my dog Molly does. LOL!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hi, originally from Croydon UK but now living in Cumbria. I am sure you will want to show us your 'finished' articles before long. There is no place like here to get encouragement. We had a thing where we finished as many unfinished projects by October last and I got a lace scarf finished then LOL. Welcome aboard.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been a knitter for many years but tend to start a project, get bored and stuff it in a cupboard for a few years! Am currently finishing an Aran jacket started in 2001!! I have joined to get new patterns, ideas, help, hints and a bit of socialising!!


welcome from manchester


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from Alabama, USA. This is a great site and lots of wonderful folks to share knitting ideas, questions and pictures with.


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

You came to the right place! Welcome patm38


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, London Girl from Ohio USA. Happy Christmas to you and yours. Joy


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello from Abbey Wood - just down the road from you - welcome to the forum


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello & welcome from manitoba canada! you will certainly find friends here! i find the people very kind & helpful, i am sure you will enjoy yourself here


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia, USA! Glad you found this group.


----------



## Jems (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi London Girl,
I'm just down the road from you in Welling! You'll love this site. I also have a number of projects on the go but have only come back to knitting in the last year or so. Currently trying to finish Christmas presents but I think some may still be on the needles when I wrap them!!!
Have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Hello and welcome from yorkshire, you have come to the best site everyone is kind and caring and very helpful.


So it would seem! Thank you for the warm welcome! Are you chilly up there?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Welcome Londongirl! I barely knew how to knit when I joined KP just under a year ago...you can't stop me now. I hope you enjoy KP as much as I do.
> 
> eggplantlady
> 
> PS I love England and can't wait to go back!


....and I love the USA, we should do a house swap! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jems said:


> Hi London Girl,
> I'm just down the road from you in Welling! You'll love this site. I also have a number of projects on the go but have only come back to knitting in the last year or so. Currently trying to finish Christmas presents but I think some may still be on the needles when I wrap them!!!
> Have a lovely Christmas!


Ooh, Welling, are you close to Welling Sewing Centre, my second home?!! The trouble with this site is that while I'm chatting with all my lovely new friends, I'm neglecting my knitting LOL!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Suzannet said:


> Hello from Abbey Wood - just down the road from you - welcome to the forum


Hi! I used to work at Lessness Avenue Post Office, small world! Nice to meet you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome, London Girl from Ohio USA. Happy Christmas to you and yours. Joy


Thank you and I wish you a lovely Christmas too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Arwin said:


> Hello & welcome from manitoba canada! you will certainly find friends here! i find the people very kind & helpful, i am sure you will enjoy yourself here


Thanks Arwin, it's so lovely to be in touch with like-minded people from all over the globe!! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Jems (Sep 6, 2011)

Up the road a bit near the station. I also don't seem to get so much done now either but I enjoy reading everything on KP. Find I'm saving lots of things to knit in the future even though I know I'll never knit everything I want to lol!


London Girl said:


> Jems said:
> 
> 
> > Hi London Girl,
> ...


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome from Perth Ontario Canada


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome. You will get inspired here.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise (KP). I joined a couple of months ago and have really enjoyed it. I live in St. Paul, Minnesota, USA where cold winters always motivate me to knit. I asked KP about a knitting problem and received so many different and helpful ideas, I was impressed. Hope you enjoy it too. My husband and I spent a couple of days in London this fall and want to return. Hope you have a Merry Christmas and a Joyful New Year!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jems said:


> Up the road a bit near the station. I also don't seem to get so much done now either but I enjoy reading everything on KP. Find I'm saving lots of things to knit in the future even though I know I'll never knit everything I want to lol!
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> ...


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the family. Merry Christmas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

babybop said:


> Hi and welcome to the family. Merry Christmas.


Thank you, and to you and yours!!! Is it snowing there?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Welcome from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm a terrible finisher.


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welome, you are in the best place ever, great people, and the most helpful tips.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm a terrible finisher.


Well this is an 'end of year' resolution to finish this jacket by New Year's Eve! Just doing the front bands now, so glad I finished the body and sleeves - watch this space!! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm a terrible finisher.


Well this is an 'end of year' resolution to finish this jacket by New Year's Eve! Just doing the front bands now, so glad I finished the body and sleeves - watch this space!! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site from far away California. Though no place seems far with so many friendly faces. Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

welcome and I love your dress.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

czechmate said:


> welcome and I love your dress.


Thank you! I made it as a Chinese-style ballgown 4 years ago but I have just cut it down to a tunic to wear over leggings, don't have much use for a ballgown these days!
Happy Christmas!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> Welcome to the site from far away California. Though no place seems far with so many friendly faces. Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day.


Thank you! Wish I was in California right now, it's c-c-cold here!!
Happy Christmas


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Elizabeth5111 said:


> Welome, you are in the best place ever, great people, and the most helpful tips.


Thanks! I thought you meant London for a moment there! It's cold and wet here but I don't suppose NY is much better? Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been a knitter for many years but tend to start a project, get bored and stuff it in a cupboard for a few years! Am currently finishing an Aran jacket started in 2001!! I have joined to get new patterns, ideas, help, hints and a bit of socialising!!


Welcome London Girl. I am from Melbourne Australia and you will get all the things you mentioned plus some on this site.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from Monroe, NY. I absolutely love London and can't wait to get back there. (Once the economy gets better or I win the lottery  Its a lot of fun on this site and I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## needlepoints (Oct 26, 2011)

A warm hello to you from Vancouver,Canada.
you might want to check out my site that is also fairly new.www.******************

regards,
needlepoints
www.******************


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> rosinawatkins said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from Carshalton, I have 3 socks done awaiting
> ...


Sounds like out home back in the 50's near Manchester, Lancs.
Dad was always doing something in the house. Mum never said anything but we all knew when she was mad. Her needles just kept on clicking faster and faster and we would all escape as soon as we dared... Poor mum.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from New Hampshire, USA. I spent an amazing week in London 12 years ago and would return in a heartbeat. I happen to be wearing one of the wool sweaters I bought in a shop there. This forum will keep you motivated, amused and educated. Besides, where else can you make friends from all over the world so quickly???


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome from Plymouth, Massachusetts. I think we all just love to start "new" items...but then before we finish...we find another "new" item to start...quilters do it also. It is wonderful that you have joined us, you will love it!! Joyce


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you from an ex-Londoner living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Pennsylvania, USA. You'll find ev. th. you're looking for here.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Another big Hello! from Essex! You'll love it here! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Welcome from Monroe, NY. I absolutely love London and can't wait to get back there. (Once the economy gets better or I win the lottery  Its a lot of fun on this site and I'm sure you'll love it.


Loving it already, Aluca!! I love NY too, was only there once for a few days when it was still a bit scary for us but would love to come back again! Happy Christmas (love your picture!)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rosinawatkins said:
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> Another big Hello! from Essex! You'll love it here! x


Hi to you too, what a lovely profile picture! Am loving the chat on here! Happy Christmas!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Welcome to KP from Pennsylvania, USA. You'll find ev. th. you're looking for here.
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks Hanna and a very Merry Christmas to you and yours too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oakley said:


> Welcome to you from an ex-Londoner living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


Hi and thanks for the welcome, I've had so many, it's great! How long have you been away from London and do you miss it? Happy Christmas!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to you from an ex-Londoner living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada.
> ...


...and I have been to Ontario! It was just overnight while on a 'New England in the Fall' trip but we LOVED it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

westpond said:


> Welcome from Plymouth, Massachusetts. I think we all just love to start "new" items...but then before we finish...we find another "new" item to start...quilters do it also. It is wonderful that you have joined us, you will love it!! Joyce


Loving it already, Joyce and that's before I get into the knitting stuff! Everyone has been so kind and welcoming!
Happy Christmas!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

hbouchard said:


> Hi and welcome from New Hampshire, USA. I spent an amazing week in London 12 years ago and would return in a heartbeat. I happen to be wearing one of the wool sweaters I bought in a shop there. This forum will keep you motivated, amused and educated. Besides, where else can you make friends from all over the world so quickly???


I couldn't agree more, I have had so many welcome messages, from the USA, Canada and here in England, it's just great! I hope you would still love London if you returned, I still love it, poor old lady that she is! Most weeks, I get the train up to town and join the tourists for an educational walk round my home town! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello London Girl,Iv'e found by joining KP, I get more enthusiastic about Knitting,I lead a group of lovely ladies and we make knitted rugs to give our local nursing homes also a lot more winter warmers,a lot of what I do is only plain, but I love finding out what everyone is knitting,Iv'e put my knitting needles and crochet hook down for a while over the break.
Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.From Port Macquarie, Mid North Coast of NSW. Australia.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

marilynruth said:


> Hello London Girl,Iv'e found by joining KP, I get more enthusiastic about Knitting,I lead a group of lovely ladies and we make knitted rugs to give our local nursing homes also a lot more winter warmers,a lot of what I do is only plain, but I love finding out what everyone is knitting,Iv'e put my knitting needles and crochet hook down for a while over the break.
> Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.From Port Macquarie, Mid North Coast of NSW. Australia.


Thanks Marilyn, I think that's going to work for me too, maybe I can find some like-minded local ladies to do similar stuff?? I'd love to join your group, have passed through Port Macquarie and it looks great - and probably warm at this time of year? Happy Christmas to you too!!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sometimes I start a new project, because it intrigues me to see how it works. Once I see how it goes, I move on to something else that takes my fancy, leaving me with yet another WIP, UFO or whatever you like to call these projects.
Members of this forum will be cheerleaders, to help you keep going on whichever projects take YOUR fancy.Welcome!
p.s. I lived in London for a couple of years, many years ago.(Bethnal Green, and near Hampstead Heath)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Sometimes I start a new project, because it intrigues me to see how it works. Once I see how it goes, I move on to something else that takes my fancy, leaving me with yet another WIP, UFO or whatever you like to call these projects.
> Members of this forum will be cheerleaders, to help you keep going on whichever projects take YOUR fancy.Welcome!
> p.s. I lived in London for a couple of years, many years ago.(Bethnal Green, and near Hampstead Heath)


I know them both, quite a contrast there! Yes, I need cheerleaders, no doubt about that!!!


----------



## arlee (Nov 26, 2011)

Delighted to meet you. You might find some others by checking the thread I started "looking for Londoners." I've just finished the Beefeater project and on the second attempt posted a picture.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

arlee said:


> Delighted to meet you. You might find some others by checking the thread I started "looking for Londoners." I've just finished the Beefeater project and on the second attempt posted a picture.


Thanks, I will have a look for that! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oakley said:
> ...


I've lived in Canada for over 42 years now, as this is where I came with my husband shortly after we were married in 1969. However, over the years I've been back to London to visit family members, most recently in September to visit cousins living in North London and Barnet.
Have a great Christmas and New Year to you too. Bernice.


----------



## Knitting Nanny (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome, June, from Connecticut, USA.
This is a great group and you will enjoy your visits here.

Happy holidays,
Sharon


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome London Girl. I too am a new member and find the shared info unbelievable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you to all my new friends for a great welcome! I hope you all have the best possible Christmas and never drop a stitch in 2012!! XXX


----------



## maud (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,Welcome from Canada originally from Portsmouth Hampshire


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi London Girl! I'm like you. Then all of a sudden I decide to finish all the projects at once. haha. I have some to finish now, before I start something new again. Hang in there.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lindylou22 said:


> Hi London Girl! I'm like you. Then all of a sudden I decide to finish all the projects at once. haha. I have some to finish now, before I start something new again. Hang in there.


I have done more knitting since I found all the lovely people on this site than I have in the last twenty years and I'm luvin' it!!!


----------



## judeeb (Jul 26, 2011)

hi to you


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello from manchester


----------

